# Rv Loans



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Our RV loan through Lakeshore is quite high. We have great credit? Any suggestions where to go?


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Dandy RV in Anniston AL suggested Essex Credit, Bank of the West and a local credit union. I ended up using my credit union in Montgomery. PM me for more details and I could give you the loan officer's contact info.

Good luck.

Wendy


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We did our loan through Lakeshore. Do you mind me asking what the rate quote is?? Our rate is 7.99%. It is not the best rate, but it was better than USAA and a couple of local banks. We didn't put a lot of effort into it. We were told that because of our good credit we were able to get this, supposed, lower rate.

Let me know what you end up with as I am curious to see if we got screwed!

Jim and Sandy









P.S. We are in the process of selling our house so we are going to payoff as soon as possible.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

azthroop said:


> We did our loan through Lakeshore. Do you mind me asking what the rate quote is?? Our rate is 7.99%. It is not the best rate, but it was better than USAA and a couple of local banks. We didn't put a lot of effort into it. We were told that because of our good credit we were able to get this, supposed, lower rate.
> 
> Let me know what you end up with as I am curious to see if we got screwed!
> 
> ...


Don't mind saying 8.24 and that was with great credit history/score??????? I would refiance before the first payment. I will let you know what I find out? I tried KOA to qualify but their internet site would not go through with the information I supplied. Hey 7.99 is still better then mine.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I can tell you that through my local credit union I was quoted 6.25 for new 12 years and 6.75 for used seven years. Hope this helps.
Just checked the sight and it has gone up to 6.5 and 7.0.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

The other thing is that we did it over 15 years and the bank and USAA wouldn't go that long. Like I said it won't matter, but the payment that we are making until then is a heck of a lot less. Anything shorter and we wouldn't have been able to afford the trailer we purchased.

The bank they got for us was out of Florida, I believe it was Bank of America. Are you talking with Steve?

We bought ours over Memorial Day, this year. I didn't think rates went up that much. You might ask him to go through it again.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Are there any familiy members in the military? USAA (military only credit union) offered me 6.64% up to 12 years with 10% down.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Are there any familiy members in the military? USAA (military only credit union) offered me 6.64% up to 12 years with 10% down.


nope unfortunately, no military....my dad is still living from WWII, but he is 87 and refuses to live with us, he is independant.


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

WWW.Penfed.org

We have 6.15%, I just checked the site and they are still offering this rate up to 84 months from 5k - 25k
6.5% for 120 months over 25k

penfed- rv rates

There are, ofcourse, qualifications for joining, but if you join the National Military Family Org. for $20 for a year you qualify and you don't have to continue your membership.

Qualifications

Good luck


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We financed ours through Eloan. The site iw www.eloan.com. It was the best deal I could find a couple of years ago. It looks like they have some steep minimum loan amounts now. You may try good sam. Good luck!
Don


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

+1 on Penfed CU.

You also might try Patelco FCU and NASA FCU- you can join any of these three online. I amnot suer what their rates are this week, but all three are very competetive and easy to work with.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ours is about 8% as well. I insisted on simple interest and no prepayment fees even though the salesman said he could "get me a better deal otherwise"







. I considered refinancing with a Home equity loan, but I'm just paying it off quickly and avoiding the hassle of getting another loan (hey, what can I say, I'm lazy!







)


----------

